# Forest Enchanted (Aquatic Nature...)



## Tornado7

Name: Forest Enchanted.
Tank: 60x45x45 cm (largo-ancho-alto). 121 l.
Substarte: Aquasoil Amazonia II,Power Sand S, Penaz P, Penac W, Bacter 100, Tourmaline BC, Clear super.
Fertilizer: Brighty K, Step 2, Special Lights.
Co2: A cargo de ADA Pollen Large 20.
Filtration: JBL Prof 500.
Lights: 5x T5 de 24 w.
Fauna: Paracheirodon Simulans, Ottocinclus Sp, Caridina Japonica, Red Cherry, Crystal Red Shrimp, Crystal Black.
Flora: Rotala Rotundifolia, Miriophyllum Tuberculatum, Microsorum "Narrow", Echinodorus Tenellus, Eleocharis Parvula, Hemianthus Callichitroides "Cuba", Flame Moss, Christmas Moss.










Regards , Albert.


----------



## Emerica88

Great looking tank I really like the red plants in the back


----------



## hilikus16

that's an awesome looking tank! those rotalas are gorgeous


----------



## Tornado7

Thanks for your comments, I look for the contrast of colors. 
I have to do more pruning and shaping to the masses. 

Regards.


----------



## Tornado7

Hello. This is the picture of my aquarium 3 months ago, the left side was not working, the Rotal rotundifolia was not growing and not looked.









This photograph is the one that put him in the beginning of the post and has been the evolution of the earlier, now I will not do a take to the idea that the plasma was projected at the beginning.









These are photos taken at my Crystal Red Shrimp.

































Thank you.
Regards.


----------



## Tex Gal

Such a rich foreground! Love your vivid plant color. Those CRS are wonderful!


----------



## Tornado7

Hello.

Thanks for the comments.
The Crystal Red Shrimp are starting to play well.
Wait to see pups.

Regards.
Thanks.
Albert.


----------



## zQ.

Very impressed by the red of this tank,congratulation for your scaping work Tornado7 !


----------



## supersmirky

It looks real good! 

Really nice pics of the shrimps and the pearling of the plant!

Good job


----------



## Loren27

Hi Albert, How about? :wave:. (yo como siempre , hasta en la sopa) [smilie=b:. your forest enchanted is each time better. :sorry:, my english is horrible. see you.

Regards

Loren


----------



## gravy9

Beautiful tank and a very nice layout, Albert. I envy you.


----------



## Tornado7

I appreciate the comments, one of the objectives of this aquarium is the contrast of the colors red, green, the Rotala Rotundifolia is a plant that does so much game, and can be easily shaped.

Thanks.
Regards.

Albert.


----------



## Pinto

awesome tank.
Looks very natural.


----------



## Tornado7

Thanks for the comments Pinto, updates will continue soon.

Regards.
Albert.


----------



## starrystarstarr

i have been eye balling this tank for a while its just beautiful.


----------



## NowMed

Very nice tank!!!!!


----------



## Tornado7

Thanks for your comments, I've made some changes that I believe have improved the aquarium, the show soon.

Regards.
Thanks.
Albert.


----------



## Tornado7

I teach a photo of my CRS in feeding on Hemianthus Callichitroides "Cuba".










This photo is of my current Rotala Rotundifolia aquarium.










My Blog.
http://bloqtornado.blogspot.com/

Regards.
Thanks.
Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## maxima

Definitely one of the most beautiful tanks I've seen - The use of color and vertical/horizontal shoots of the moss are perfect !
Thanks for the inspiration, bravo.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

WOW his tank is just fantastic. The HC is just to die for! I wish I could grow HC like that. I really like the Flame moss on the wood. It's a nice touch. Great JoB!


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Hello.

The _*Rotala Rotundifolia*_ is undoubtedly a beautiful plant.

Thanks for the comments.

Regards.
Thanks.
Albert Escrihuela. (Tornado7)


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Hello.

I teach an update of my *Forest Enchanted.*









This photo is from the center of the aquarium where the _Echinodorus Tenellus._









Regards.
Thanks.
Albert Escrihuela. (Tornado7)

Blog.
http://bloqtornado.blogspot.com/


----------



## 1aqumfish

Looking into the large pic you could expect to feel the wind in your face. Very nice tank.

Tony


----------



## wmsvn

very nice!

Rotala Rotundifolia is stunning. I am going to add some into my.


----------



## Tex Gal

Hi Albert! Very pretty tank. It almost looks like a setting sun on two mountains.  I really like it with the bare drift wood ends.


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie

The re-scape is much nicer. It will be stunning when the middle ground grows in a little.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Thanks for the comments.
Now we need to give time and prune to shape the aquarium, the vegetation has to grow more.
Soon I will start a new project, new ideas and new production ...

Regards.
Thanks.
Albert Escrihuela.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Hello, as I show you what I saw last night at 1 am, plenty of young people both Black and CRS, grade A to grade SSS +, I have even seen a Golden White CRS all the pictures ... I leave with you, but it is not good for the baby show.

Breeding CRS SS + grade, including SSS.









Breeding something bigger than the previous one but this case is Black Grade A +.









Breeding of Black Grade A +.









These photos are of adults taking a feast of Mosura.













































Regards.
Thanks.
Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Hello.
This one is the aquarium and the sight that I have in the lounge of my house, which is where I have the aquarium placed, the screen is the great innovation, it was installed yesterday.










Regards.
Thanks.
Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## mountaindew

Very Nice system! I like the open look. And the aquascape is very clean and healthy. I bet it grabs your eye when you walk into the room!


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Thank you for the commentary.
A water change to the week of 30 %.
I look at it very much when I am in front of him.

Regards.
Thanks.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres (Tornado7)


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Evolution of the Forest Enchanted.
This picture taken at *2 months*, Brighty Sand on the road surrounded by Riccia Fluitains.









This picture is at *4 months*, the logs are placed differently, more vertical.
The growth of the plants and the aquarium was generally positive.









Photo made at *5 months*, remove the Sand Brighty to Aquasoil ADA Amazonia II Hemianthus Callichitroides and "Cuba", a natural aquarium.









Picture made for 6 months from the start.
This aquarium is part of CAE (Colectivo Acuadiseño Spanish).









This aquarium is now *8 months* of their maturity.









I hope you enjoy it.

Regards, thanks.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres (Tornado7)


----------



## A.Dror

Beautiful tank Albert,beautiful.....:clap2:

How do you make the Rotala Rotundifolia so red??


Dror.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Hello, thank you for the commentary Dror.

Rotala Rotundifolia it has a red color, since I pay day after day and the lighting is of 1,2w/l and co2 this one to 3,5 b/s.

To excuse for my English, it is not good.

Regards.
Thanks.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres (Tornado7)


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

I present my invertebrates.


















































































Regards.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## Veloth

Great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Thank you for your commentary, I like to share.

Regards.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

If a few days ago permission with a photo of the Microsorum Pteropus "Narrow" in his photosynthetic condition, now I you bring a photo taken with almost 9 hours of photoperiod of Paracheirodon Simulans's copy trying to be done by a Stick de Mosura that still such alive Caridina Japonicas had not seen ... these fish are characterized for being of dimensions smaller that such famous Paracheiroson Axelrodi, and nowadays they share aquarium with the pacific Hyphessobrycon Amandae...










My English is not good, to excuse.

Regards.
Thanks.
Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice work. This is a beautiful and different setup--it suggests a surrealist painting to me. And your photography is very well done too.

Your English is plenty good enough, better than my Spanish that's for sure.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Hello thank you for your commentary.
The photo was made while it was feeding the Caridinas but the Paracheirodon Simulan also comia Mosura.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

This photo is of an Otocinclus Sp, I hope that you like.










Regards.
Thanks.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres (Tornado7)


----------



## tetrax

Amazing shots.............


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Thanks tetrax for you comentari.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Here I show you a photography of my aquarium from a wings.
I hope that you like.










Regards.
Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

The results of the IAPLC have gone out 09 I show you the illustration of the aquarium that I take part in the contest, My position has been 270 in this edition.









I show you the evolution of my current aquarium. I hope that you like.

1 Month.









1,5 Month.









2 Month.









3 Month.









4 Month.









5 Month.









7 Month.









8 Month.









9,5 Month.









11 Month.









12 Month...................................................continued.

Regards.

Thanks.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres (Tornado7)


----------



## talkingplant

Excellent tank. The shrimp are wonderful.


----------



## stevenlau

How do you keep the rotala rotundifolia always red? Is it that you dose Iron or intense lighting? Mine are appear yellowish instead of red for the new shoots.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

The lighting of my aquarium is of 96 w for 121 liters the subscriber of iron is to diary by means of ECA and Brighty Step 3, and very importantly the Brighty K.



Thank you for your commentaries.

Regards.

Albert.


----------



## *Michael*

superbe tank , love the evolution


----------



## stevenlau

So I guess what you said were the combination of high light, iron and other nutrients bring its full color then? Thank you. Very2 nice tank, I wish to have something like yours.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Thank you for the commentaries, soon I will continue putting updates of the tank.

Regards.
Thanks.

Albert.


----------



## hydrophyte

This is a great tank. Were you inspired by Dr. Seuss? I very much like the series of photos showing progression.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Thank you very much for the commentary, in a little time this aquarium will be spent and we will give entry to a new aquarium.

Regards.

Thank you.

Albert.


----------



## niptek

very nice growth. ever run into any algae problems?


----------



## harshal1992

Hey, what're the semi-tall grass-ish plants on the left, right behind the foreground plants? I know it's not Hairgrass.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Hello friends thank you for your commentaries.

I have not had problem of algae in the whole evolution of the aquarium, everything has been OK.

Harshal I do not understand what you say to me.

Regards.

Thanks.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

This photography is on the Hemianthus Callichitroides "Cuba" and the Microsorum "Narrow", I hope that you like.










Regards.
Thanks.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## doubleott05

that looks great man!!!


----------



## talkingplant

Your use of color in this aquascape is amazing. Great job!


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Hello friends thank you for your commentaries.

Regards.

Albert.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

I continue bringing photographies of the Forest now reflecting red and green ... I wait not to get tired.



















Regards.
Thanks.
Albert.


----------



## BarnOwl

Beautiful! Well done! =D>


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

thank you for your commentari.
Regards.

Albert.


----------



## armedbiggiet

your tank looks very nice, do you get baby CRS with green neon in there? Does your sub. on the left and right are much much taller than the middle?


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Hello thank you for the commentary.

I do not have problems in supporting CRS and Paracheirodon Simulans, only they are done of 2 cm.

Regards.
Thanks.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Here I show you a photography of the surface of the aquarium.










I hope that you like.

Regards.
Thanks.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## Maciek_W

It's really nice tank!Your Rotala looks beautiful!


----------



## jeremy1

Damn, I wish I could get my Rotala rotundifolia to turn that red. The best mine gets is a pinkish color when it hits the light close to the surface.


----------



## tex627

nice CRS. do you happen to have any SSS grades for sale or know where I could get SSS grades? thanks!


----------



## p-daddy

Is that glosso or HC in the foreground?


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Hello, thank you for the commentaries friends.

Tex the shrimps of degree SS and SSS is in www.laquari.com in Spain (LLeida).

On the first plane he has planted Hemianthus Callichitroides "Cuba".

Regards.

Thank you.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres.


----------



## Tex Gal

Beautiful! Such vivid color! So full and lush!


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

thank you for the commentari friend.

Regards.

Albert Escrihuela Cáceres (Tornado7)


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

These photos have been submitted in my tank to the AGA 09, I hope you like them.























































Regards.
Thanks
Albert Escrihuela Cáceres, (Tornado7)


----------



## Tausendblatt

You sir, are one of the most brilliant minds in the aquatic plant hobby.

I like what you've done with the place. BREATHTAKING from picture 1 to the end result.

I liked the flame moss in the first one, but to the second one, the right side filled in much more and the moss logs in the left looked many times fuller.
EDITS: oh apparently on the first page the pictures are out of order. I liked the pic of months 1 and 3 a lot too.


----------



## Chris Noto

Great pics, Albert. Wonderful work.


----------



## Albert Escrihuela

Thanks for your comments.
Greetings.
Albert


----------

